# ps3 confusion



## Solaris17 (Jan 13, 2010)

so iv been folding my ps3 for a week or so and its completed around 30WU or so. the odd thing is my points are going up and my WU's also...i think...because my badge came back its obvious stanford detects my ps3 as turning in work as my ps3 turned in work before my pc's. HOWEVER the odd thing is it says that i dont have any active processors running. wtf? any ideas?


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 13, 2010)

strange, but Idk D:


----------

